# Tire Noise?



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I have an 06 with the 18" wheels. Since the day I took it home I have noticed that if the road isn't real smooth, the tires are pretty noisy. Sounds kinda echoy inside the car. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep. The tread at speed's kind of buzzy. Make sure your tires aren't overinflated -- as that makes the situation a lot worse. 35 psi at every corner is the spec.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Run your hand over the treaon the inside and outside edges, see if it is smooth, or like scales,(smooth one way, and choppy the other) More likely on the inside of the front. 

If not it may just be a normal noise, but i doubt it. I probably got louder and you didn't know it since it happen over time.

If it is chopped ot scaled, the only fix is new tires and an alignment.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yep. The tread at speed's kind of buzzy. Make sure your tires aren't overinflated -- as that makes the situation a lot worse. 35 psi at every corner is the spec.



I'll check the pressure. God only knows where the dealer has them.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> Run your hand over the treaon the inside and outside edges, see if it is smooth, or like scales,(smooth one way, and choppy the other) More likely on the inside of the front.
> 
> If not it may just be a normal noise, but i doubt it. I probably got louder and you didn't know it since it happen over time.
> 
> If it is chopped ot scaled, the only fix is new tires and an alignment.


The car only has alittle over 1000 miles on it and I noticed it driving it home from the dealer. I hope the tires aren't feathering already. I suppose it could be just one, I'll check it out.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

your psi will most likly be at 60+ psi. they come from aus like that to prevent flat spots. mine did not check them b4 i drove off the lot.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> I have an 06 with the 18" wheels. Since the day I took it home I have noticed that if the road isn't real smooth, the tires are pretty noisy. Sounds kinda echoy inside the car. Anyone else experience this?


I have the stock 18s pressure is 33 f and 39 r quietist car I ever had. Much better than the stock 17s Good Year. Check your pressure they are shipped @ 60psi and my first GTO was delivered @ 60psi I wondered what was wrong and why I bought this car driving home. Just glad they didn’t blow out 100+ on bridge.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I noticed on some roads I will get road noise. There are a few roads in my area where when I drive on it, it sounds like a whinnying noise or a loud rubbing noise.

I noticed also that on some roads I will get some slight steering wheel vibration. Not to the effect of a tire out of balance, but some vibration. Depends on what type of road I am on. I did have 2 wheels out of balance but the slight vibration is more pronounced on some asphalt roads. 

My wife's Grand Am GT has absolutely no vibration even at 90 MPH. I attribute the vibration on my car to the type of 17" G-Force tires that came with the GTO's. *


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> your psi will most likly be at 60+ psi. they come from aus like that to prevent flat spots. mine did not check them b4 i drove off the lot.


Ya I don’t understand why they don’t check cars before they are delivered? They wash and vacuum and run the BS and then you cant even drive home. I ordered a 05 Chrysler it had 2 bad tires I left after closing and car shock so bad I didn’t want to drive over 30 had to drive home and back then take head mechanic for ride to show him what was wrong with car they acted like never heard of checking a new car before delivery.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Problem is fixed. I checked all four tires and found them to be at 51 PSI cold. I found that interesting as the tires themselves state 51 Max PSI and not to exceed 35, assuming cold. Well the daytime temp. where I live right now is around 104 so you can just imagine what the PSI is going to when they warm up. I dropped them down to 34 all the way around and took her for a spin. Tire noise is gone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Fantastic. Glad that worked out for you.


----------

